
Show HN: Hacker News – Saw It Last Time - rmb177
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-saw-it-last-t/kbbealllepgodadfeggnklajbodfdioc
======
rmb177
I'm guessing something like this already exists, but I made a chrome extension
to hide posts from the first page of the News/New/Ask/Show tabs that were
there the last time the tab was loaded.

If I can't break my habit of reloading HN every 15 minutes, at least I can
eliminate having to scan stories I've already seen.

[https://github.com/rmb177/hn_saw_it_last_time](https://github.com/rmb177/hn_saw_it_last_time)

